# Mouse pointer keeps moving to corner of screen



## cruzer (Apr 12, 2005)

I bought a new MS cordless optical mouse a month or so back. All went okay till last week when i started getting my mouse pointer jumping to the corner of the screen. I have to wait, sometimes as much as 10 mins, before full control returns to the mouse. This problem seems to be getting more frequent recently, and happens almost everytime i am on the computer now. Is this a driver problem? Is anyone else suffering with this prob??

Running XP pro SP2.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Look for updated Drivers. I updated drivers several months ago and fixed a problem with an MS mouse.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

two things... there are usually reset buttons on both the mouse and the reciever that the mouse works with... try getting a paperclip and pressing the buttons on both and see if this helps. Second, did you check the battery on the mouse?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Bad mouse?


----------



## cruzer (Apr 12, 2005)

Checked the batteries - infact i threw the old onez away and put in new onez. Have started up today, and just before attempting to come online (3 mins after startup approx) it happened again. I tried the "paperclip" technique to no avail! I swore at my computer (It just hummed back at me!), and used the keyboard, (which incidentally is a wireless MS keyboard which came as a package with mouse (MS wireless desktop )), to shut down and re-start. 

Since re-start, no probs yet. I spoke to someone today who said to turn off "enhance pointer precision" in control panel which i have just done - can't see what diff that'll make though - although so far so good!

I have tried to get updated drivers from MS website, but it appears i already have the latest version. 

Is it likely to be an issue with the mouse/driver, or could it be some kind of other conflict within windows, or with other software?


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

just thought of another thing that goes wrong with 'mice' of the optical type... have you recently stopped using a mouse pad? If so is the surface of the table highly reflective or shiny? That always screws with the reflection of the mouse LED and does wierd thing with the pointer... but usually it is immediately apparent. 

Also is this a USB mouse/cordless attachment to the PC... have you tried changing USB ports? Just tossing things out there.


----------



## Cid2 (Apr 6, 2005)

Are there any things interfering such as big metal objects in front of it?


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

try turning your mouse mat upside down



cruzer said:


> I swore at my computer (It just hummed back at me!


,

lol, thats why I love computers


----------



## cruzer (Apr 12, 2005)

I haven't used a mouse mat since buying this mouse cos the instructions tell me that, for battery life, the surface should be white, and my desk is white - plus i can never keep the mouse on the mat - most annoying! only started getting this problem recently.

The receiver is connected to a USB2 port - of which i have 4. Haven't tried swapping about - perhaps worth a try.

The weird thing is that it will go totally haywire for 5-10 mins, then go okay again. If i try to move the pointer about during this time, it "Jumps" accross the screen back to the same edge each time. The mouse buttons seem to operate as well, cos occasionally the right click menu pops up.

Appreciate the ideas...


----------



## Cid2 (Apr 6, 2005)

Meh, did you try plugging it in to another USB port? One of them might be faulty.


----------



## cruzer (Apr 12, 2005)

I thought about metal objects. My receiver is sat next to my monitor (flatscreen - I dont think these have any magnets in them that may interfere??). The mouse is roughly 8 inches from the receiver.


----------



## Cid2 (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok, but look at my post right above yours. Plug it in to another USB port, see if it works.


----------



## cruzer (Apr 12, 2005)

Just done that. Will see how it goes. If it happens again, i'll let you know.


----------



## cruzer (Apr 12, 2005)

Well people it seems i have a crap USB2 port (see, you can get crap and USB2 in to the same sentence!) - which is actually marginally worrying cos my mobo is only 1.5 months old (ABIT AV8)  . 

I guess i can swap the board under warranty for a replacement?

I tested my digi camera smart drive in the port and am getting all sorts of weird errors happening now, yet in any other USB port it runs fine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Probably a broken or loose connector. The ports on the MB are actually pretty fragile, and it's not hard to damage them by just pulling on a connector off-axis a bit as you remove it.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Yep we have a couple of USB ports a month go bad (200 Gateway PC's) so I can believe this. Also had some strange behavior when user would lay cell phone near monitor... Good luck on using the warranty!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The major issue I see in laptops is the ports, and the most damaging is the power port. When you break that one loose, the board can go up in smoke when a short develops! Think of 60-80 watts fo 20VDC being available to do some welding and burning.


----------



## cruzer (Apr 12, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Probably a broken or loose connector. The ports on the MB are actually pretty fragile, and it's not hard to damage them by just pulling on a connector off-axis a bit as you remove it.


----------



## cruzer (Apr 12, 2005)

How is USB 2.0 faster than USB 1? Is it something to do with a faster "bus-like" speed/frequency, or is it completely different technology?


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

There are a couple differences between 1.1 and 2.0 The main difference is in speed... 1.1 is significantly slower, 2.0 was developed to compete with firewire (I dont remember the exact speeds but if I remember 2.0 is approximately 5 times faster???). Also USB 2.0 allows the transmission of a limited amount of power to a device, thus you can power a device with 2.0 that would have required a plug to power with 1.1. As far as what makes it different, I believe it is the BUS tech... but that is more techie than I get into.


----------



## cruzer (Apr 12, 2005)

Good luck on using the warranty!![/QUOTE]

Thanx...I have a feeling i am going to need it! Although i bought the mobo from a highstreet dealer and still have the receipt so fingers crossed i should be okay...will let you know!


----------

